# Rootless paph division growing roots!



## Wahaj (Jun 20, 2008)

Hiya, a while ago I was repotting what I think is a paph Leeanum and a division broke off. Didn't know what to do so I stuck it back in the pot. It stayed alive but nothing happened with the roots for a while. I was told at another slipper forum that it wont produce roots as it has nothing to keep it alive.

However, checking it this afternoon, look what I've found. yay!







Should I now be repotting this as a seperate plant...or can I leave it in the old pot with the parent plant?

Thanks!


----------



## Phyrex (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, too bad I chucked mine out. Stupid me. Great Job!!!!!


----------



## Wahaj (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks! and sorry to hear about yours.

Well the thing is I was told it would root either but it did, I thought if it's a gonner, there's no harm in experimenting and seeing if it works.


----------



## Corbin (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a concolor that when it finished blooming (it was in spike when I bought it) I started repotting. It had NO roots left. This was about 3 months ago. I put the plant in sphagnum moss and have been nursing it hoping to save it. It now has two new tiny growths started but still no roots. I do not know how it is feeding but it is alive and growing. I am assuming that at some point it will start growing new roots. Orchids, there effort to survive is amazing. I am not, therefore, surprised that yours had grown new roots. WTG.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2008)

It couldn't have been someone on this forum; we are the supporters of sphag-n-bag!


----------



## Wahaj (Jun 20, 2008)

NYEric said:


> It couldn't have been someone on this forum; we are the supporters of sphag-n-bag!



Sshhh! I think it was the SlipperOrchidForum!

oh and this spag and bag thing. So you put the whole thing in a bag with spag and seal it.....or just put some damp spag in a bag and have the bottom part of the plant dunked in it?

Any good using an electric propagator with spag?

Thanks. And yes Corbin, they never cease to amaze me. quiet a few of them I've neglected to the point of no return....but they're hanging in there! :lol:


----------



## Heather (Jun 20, 2008)

Wahaj said:


> Sshhh! I think it was the SlipperOrchidForum!



Apparently it had something to keep alive (or they were just incorrect.)


----------



## Wahaj (Jun 20, 2008)

lol. I mean I'm sure I wasn't given incorrect advice on purpose....it's just people going by their experiences.....but it was just so great to see them. The first thing that came to my mind was...."Hahahaha they were wrong"


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 20, 2008)

Since your division already has roots, I'd just pot it up in a small pot with your normal mix....keep it a little shadier for the next few weeks, but it should grow up into a healthy plant. Take care, Eric


----------



## Wahaj (Jun 21, 2008)

Excellent! Okey dokey. I mean I had problems with my paphs a month or so ago anyway and I ask yo guys for help and since then they've been much better so thank you for that. It's already sitting in shade at the moment, but I will pot it up seperately.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2008)

When I do sphag-n-bag I try to just keep the bottom in the moist spag to avoid rotting the leaves.


----------



## Wahaj (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahh excellent, that makes sense I guess. Thanks Eric!


----------

